# No IPv6 services function on IPv6 gateway.



## KernelPanic (Aug 21, 2013)

I've had lots of interesting twists and turns with trying to implement an IPv6 gateway for my home network:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=39220

When FreeBSD 8.4 came out I upgraded to it and my IPv6 gateway issues seemed to improve somewhat. The box could reboot and pick up everything it needed without any intervention from me as long as I forced RAs to be accepted in /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
net.inet6.ip6.accept_rtadv=1
```

The only drawback to upgrading to FreeBSD 8.4 is all local services running on the gateway (i.e. samba, httpd, sshd) no longer have IPv6 functionality.

I see the services listening on their ports in sockstat:

```
root     sshd       963   3  tcp6   *:22                  *:*
...
root     httpd      971   3  tcp6   *:80                  *:*
...
root     smbd       941   26 tcp6   *:445                 *:*
root     smbd       941   27 tcp6   *:139                 *:*
```

I see the packets come in when I sniff using tcpdump too but the application acts as if nothing was ever sent.

ping6, traceroute6 and mtr all respond normally, as do all local services when accessed via IPv4. IPv6 traffic flows through the gateway without any problems as well.


----------

